# Close to being robbed?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went to my local gunshop to check out some CT Laser grips for my Beretta. I asked if I could try them out on an actual gun. They didn't have any Beretta 92s in stock (I assumed they probably didn'tw ant to start messing with a new gun anyway), so I had mine in the car. 

The shop owner offered to let me try them on if I brought my gun in unloaded. He also asked if I had flathead or hex screws on my grips. I stated I had allen screws, but I also had my own tool with me.

I walked back outside and across the parking lot to get my gun. I sat in the car and unloaded it, and I put it in a guncase I already had with me in anticipation of having to bring my own gun in.

I exited the car with my case and was 1/2 way across the lot when I realized I had forgotten my set of allen wrenches. I started to turn around, and I saw two guys approaching - 1 about 20 feet ahead of the other.

The closest one had on a sweatshirt type hoodie, with his hood over his head. He also had both hands in the pockets and was fiddling with his hands. I kept walking towards my car and looked at him again. He was looking at me, and then rapidly looked away. He then started to approach me. He was still a fairly good distance away.

I got the allen wrench out of my car, and looked thru the car windows as I bent inwards (I had the car between me and him, as I was on the passenger side doing this). He still kept approaching.

I knew he had already seen me with an HK guncase, so he knew I was carrying a pistol - a good victim for robbing, as it was locked away in a case. All I had was my Keltec 32 in my pocket, and I was pretty pissed that this was all I had on me, since I was in the process of bringing the Beretta into the shop (which was unloaded anyway).

I closed my door and saw him continuing towards me, and my radar was going off VERY highly. I hopped down the edge of the lot to the driveway/street level, and passed a few small bushes (the parking lot is about 3-4 feet above the driveway level). I then went at a 90 degree to his approach, and walked at a decent pace. At this point, if he had rounded my car, jumped off the curb to street level and would have kept approaching me, it would have been super obvious what he wanted.

I was lower and had my car between he and I, and when I looked back again and could see him, he was with the 2nd guy, and then they kept walking thru the parking lot - I circled back around and went into the gunshop.

I really felt like something was about to go down. WOuld it have? I don't know? I was lucky to avoid the situation, and I don't know what would have ultimately happened. But, I've worked in various areas of the criminal justice system for almost 17 years now (I am currently a probation officer). And, I think this situation was a legitimate threat. 

I was also pissed that I only had that keltec 

On the flipside - once I got in the shop and mentioned it, the owner went to the back. A short time later, he said they were gone. I think he may have a camera setup outside, but I am not sure.

As for the laser grips - I didn't care for that "button feeling" on both sides - so I passed....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you still have all your possessions.

And that you don't have any new holes.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the best scenario like that is to avoid it altogether.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds to me like you need a bigger BUG.

Pleased to hear you are still in one piece.

Good SA by the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I think you did a good job by trying to avoid a situation, maybe he wanted to bum a smoke but who knows, at least you still had your Keltec 32 if things turned out for the worse, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awareness is always the #1 deterrent to a potentially bad situation. Even if they think they have you out manned and outgunned, the lack of a surprise attack and the awareness of their prey is usually enough to force them to look for an easier target.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad it turned out OK for you. Good lesson for all to be aware at all times of the people in your general vicinity.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Good job Shipwreck. Awareness kept you out of a potentially bad situation. I agree with Todd wholeheartedly!:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Dang Ship, don't be so harsh. We were just tryin' to get your attention and say hi. :anim_lol:


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

You did well Shipwreck, always best to do whatever you can to avoid the situation until all other options have been exhausted. I think for some people it would have been hard to not confront them knowing that they had a gun on them they could use to defend themselves, but it sounds like you did the smarted and more mature thing. Good thing you had that pocket gun though, that's smart thinking.

BTW, what have you done in the CJ field if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Ship,

So what happened to the P99c ?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

James NM said:


> Ship,
> 
> So what happened to the P99c ?


It was sulking in his gun closet because he chose the KelTec over it.

:smt086 :smt011

WM


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> It was sulking in his gun closet because he chose the KelTec over it.
> 
> :smt086 :smt011
> 
> WM


Yea, and I bet the P99c had something smart to say when Ship got home, like "never send a boy to do a man's job"!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

James NM said:


> Yea, and I bet the P99c had something smart to say when Ship got home, like "never send a boy to do a man's job"!


:smt082

WM


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

On the note of "bring enough gun" I had a similar thought in a road rage situation that ended peacefully. Some guy cut me off, so I pulled around and passed him. Apparently, me looking at him as I did so was enough to set him off to the point where he tried to force me to the side of the road, followed me for a number of miles on the highway, off the highway, then back on, gesturing to me to pull over etc...I neglected to bring a larger carry pistol with me and was stuck with my Keltec P3-AT. After realizing that this guy was seriously intent on physical violence I called the friend I was meeting up with and had him meet me on the highway and I followed him to the local WA State Patrol office, as I turned to the parking lot the guy split off and I never saw him again. Thinking about the incident, if things had been slightly different and I was forced into a shooting situation I don't feel confident that my .380 with no spare magazines (or even with, had I had them) would have been sufficient. I love my Keltec and bring it everywhere I go, and it serves as my back up at work. But since the incident I have never left home without a more serious side arm. Like "they" say...the first rule of a gun fight is to have a gun...food for thought (and for those of you who read the post that this was edited from, I apologize for the mix up in which thread I was replying to at the time)


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Good job keeping your head up, Shipwreck! I had a similar experience in Dallas a few months ago. I was walking back to my truck, which was parked at the end of a driveway (I was working at the time) while talking on my cell. When I was 20 feet away I hung up the phone and looked up to see 4 guys standing around my truck - looking a little "agitated". I was a bit startled, but simply slowed my pace, looked directly at them and put one hand in my pocket (did not own a gun at this point). They were actually touching my vehicle at this point, but when they saw that I looked serious started laughing and backed away, ultimately moving on down the street. Upon further inspection, there were scratches and pry marks around my gas-cap cover - pricks! If I would have been looking from a greater distance, I never would have approached them, but would have called the police instead. As it was, I chose to show no fear and stand my ground - thankfully it seems to have been the right approach.
I bought my first gun the next day, and am now waiting for my CHL to arrive. 

It's certainly unnerving when it happens, and it's likely that nothing would have happened anyway, but I'm not going to feel "alone" if I'm ever surprised again.

....good on 'ya Shipwreck.

Cheers,


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shelby said:


> I was a bit startled, but simply slowed my pace, looked directly at them and put one hand in my pocket (did not own a gun at this point). They were actually touching my vehicle at this point, but when they saw that I looked serious started laughing and backed away, ultimately moving on down the street.


Good thing they didn't decide to call your bluff. That would have been a little lopsided fight .... unless you're Jack Bauer. :numbchuck:


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Todd said:


> Good thing they didn't decide to call your bluff. That would have been a little lopsided fight .... unless you're Jack Bauer. :numbchuck:


You're right, it sure wouldn't have been a fight I wanted to get into. I've certainly had my share of fights as a stupid youngster, and would happily move through the end of my life without another:mrgreen: My mistake was not being aware of my surroundings...until it was too late.

Situational awareness is the name of the game, and I'm determined to remain vigilant in that regard.

Cheers,

Shelby


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Ship,
> 
> So what happened to the P99c ?


I still got it - I just can't always carry it because it is too big.



Marcus99 said:


> BTW, what have you done in the CJ field if you don't mind my asking?


I've worked for my campus police, worked at a juvenile prison and also worked loss prevention for a while.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Glad you and your guns are OK. When I picked up my Sig and XD-40 I thought about how easy it would be for some punks to just watch the gun store and wait for someone to come out with something they liked in a gun case.

I also watched who was behind me when I drove home. Call me paranoid but better safe then sorry. :goofy:


----------

